# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड होने पर कैसे करें वजन कम

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड ग्रंथि हमारे शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्म को नियंत्रित करने का काम करती है। जब यह ग्रंथि सही तरीके से काम नहीं करती है तो इसके चलते कई स्वास्थ्*य समस्याएं हो सकती हैं। इस में हायपरथायराइडिज्म जैसे स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकते है।

इस स्थिति में थायराइड ग्रंथि से अधिक मात्रा में थायराइड का निर्माण होने लगता है। और हायपोथायराइडिज्म   में इसके उलट थायराइड ग्रंथि कम मात्रा में थायराइड का निर्माण करती है। दोनों को अलग-अलग इलाज की जरूरत होती है। हायपरथायराइडिज्म में वजन कम होता है, लेकिन हायपोथायराइडिज्म में वजन काफी बढ़ जाता है। और इस बीमारी में वजन को काबू कर पाना आसान नहीं होता। तो आइए जानें की  थायराइडिज्म में वजन कैसे काबू किया जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सर्वप्रथम चेकअप कराएं :-*सबसे पहले जांच करवाएं कि आपको थायराइड का कौन सा प्रकार है। क्या आपको एंडरएक्टिव थायराइड है अथवा ओवरएक्टिव थायराइड। फिर डॉक्टर आपकी जांच करने के बाद इस नतीजे पर पहुंचेगा कि आपको वास्तव में आपको थायराइड है या नहीं। और अगर है तो आप किस तरह के थायराइड से पीडि़त हैं। इस जांच के नतीजे के बाद ही वह आप को आगे कोई रास्ता बताएगा। डॉक्टार इस बात की भी जांच करेगा कि आपकी गर्दन पर किसी तरह की कोई गांठ तो नहीं है। और अगर है तो यह किस प्रकार की है और इसका थायराइड से कोई संबंध तो नहीं। इसके बाद अन्य जरूरी जांच करने के बाद डॉक्टर इस नतीजे पर पहुंचेगा कि वजन नियंत्रित करने के लिए आपको किस तरह की दिनचर्या को यापन करने की जरुरत है और किस प्रकार की इलाज की जरूरत है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*समय से करे दवाओ का सेवन :-*इस बात का खयाल रखें कि आप थायराइड की दवा नियमित रूप से और सही समय पर लें रहे है । क्यों की एंडरएक्टिव थायराइड में दी जाने वाली कुछ दवाओं को असर भी चयअपचय पर पड़ता है और इससे वजन कम करने में भी मदद मिलती है। हॉर्मोन रिप्लेसमेंट की सर्जरी के बाद थायराइड बेहतर तरीके से काम करने लगता है और इससे भी वजन नियंत्रण में रहता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पोष्टिक आहार ले :-*आप अगर अपने वजन को लेकर अच्छे नतीजे हासिल करना चा*हते हैं तो जरूरी है कि दवाओं के साथ-साथ अपने खाने के प्रति भी सजग रहने क जरुरत है । आप अपने भोजन में ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करें जो की ,आपकी पाचन शक्ति को दुरुस्त रखे। आपको चाहिए कि आप अपने आहार में सब्जियां, फल और कम वसायुक्त डेयरी उत्पादों और प्रोटीन खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करें। इस बात का भी ध्यान रखें कि आप कभी भी भूखे न रहें। जब भी भूख लगे तो सब्जियां, फल को तरजीह दें। चिप्स और अन्य हाई कैलोरी उत्पादों से दुरी बनाये रखे ।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* व्यायाम से करे मित्रता :-*अगर आप एक अच्छा जीवन जीना कहते है तो, कम से कम पांच दिन तीस मिनट रोज व्यायाम करें। आप चाहें तो स्विमिंग भी कर सकते हैं या फिर जॉगिंग और साइक्लिंग भी कर सकते हैं। इस तरह की कसरत के अलावा आप अगर वेट ट्रेनिंग एक्सारसरइज भी करते हैं तो इससे आपका दिल तो स्वस्थ रहेगा ही साथ ही आपका मेटाबॉलिज्म् भी बढ़ेगा। और इसका सकारात्मक असर थायराइड पर भी पड़ता है। एक्सरसाइज करने से शरीर तो सेहतमंद रहता ही है साथ ही वजन भी कम होता है और आप खुश भी रहते है जो की किसी भी रोग में बहुत ज्यादा जरुरी है क्यों इससे आप को रोग से लड़ने की शक्ति मिलते है।

----------


## garima

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है थाइराइड के विषय में ।
आज बहुत से लोगो को थाइराइड से जूझना पड़ता है।
किसी को हाई तो किसी को लो।

----------

